# axolotl dead other one sick



## moley (Sep 16, 2009)

one of my axolotls died the other day. i found her curled up in the corner and was all covered in a white mucas like coating. the other one was very upset and has been swimming around almost searching for her and isnt eating. i got home today and hes developed these bubbles on his body... like warts!!! i dont know what to do.


----------



## GemzD26 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi Moley,

Sorry for your loss!!

Can you tell me did you do a water change in her tank once you found her dead??

Axolotls decompose very quickly upon death and pollute the water more then longer they have been left dead.

Can you post a pic it could be some kind of bacterial/possibly fungal infection?

Thanks


----------



## moley (Sep 16, 2009)

when i found her i did a 25% change but it still smelled so changed more the next day... 
my green one isnt eating any more and seems very depressed at the loss of his friend... im giving him salt baths... the bubble/wart things dont come off or move when touched (i was hoping it was skin shedding or something) its worst under his arm and on his face... they look like little bubbles or eggs on his face and blisters on his side...


----------



## GemzD26 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi Moley,

It look like this thread Lumps - Caudata.org Newt and Salamander Forum

Have a look through,what it is advising you to do id "fridge your axie"

Put it in a tub with tap safe additive added wrap a teatowel round the tub so the light in the fridge does not disturbe the axie.

Have a spare tube to hand with added tapsafe and transfer your axie every 24 hours into the the fresh tub,fridging can be anything up to two weeks just until you see any improve ment.

Please do not do salt baths as this does not look like a fungus and will be stressing your axie out more.


----------



## moley (Sep 16, 2009)

it sounds really strange putting my pet in the fridge :S but anything to help... it only started happening the day after pinky died... 
thanks


----------



## bellabelloo (Mar 31, 2007)

I think this is a bacterial infection , and the best and possibly only way this can be treated is a visit to the vet. Fridging may slow things down, and help your axolotl de-stress, but please do take it to the vet for possible antibiotic treatment.


----------



## GemzD26 (Sep 22, 2009)

Moley,

It could be the fact that it is a bacteria in your tank,Most likley due to your other axie dying it polluted the water.

I personally will register with Caudata.org Newt and Salamander Forum it has a whole section dedicated to axolotls and will go into more details of how to fridge your axie.

Fridging your axie allows their bodies to heal eg,lumps bumps if not eating it almost puts them in to a hibernation state.

Look through the above link and their should be a few threads regarding fridging.

If you do decide to fridge i would say you should clean your tank out completly and use your tap safe for the water and leave it to cycle for when your axie is due to be returned back to it.

Hope this helps.


----------

